# "Phonebook Download In Progress" over and over... any fix without reset?



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Mine wont even connect to my phone. When i try my screen freezes and i cant do anything until i shut off the car and restart it. Cant talk handsfree


----------



## Cheetos1 (11 mo ago)

jsnowbordr47 said:


> So as the title says, my issue now is whenever I try to make a call via voice, I get the "Phonebook Download In Progress, Please Try Again Later..." message.
> 
> I was on a 50 minute drive tonight, and the phonebook never downloaded, at least not according the the lady in the radio. But, the phonebook did indeed download, as I was able to see all of it on the screen using the command wheel.
> 
> ...


Figured it out !!! Go in your phone, your update has shut off your Bluetooth call and connect!!! Takes to seconds to fix


----------

